# Scholl Concepts Waxes Heavily Discounted



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

To bring in new ranges we have discounted our stock of Scholl Concept Waxes.

Scholl Concepts The Rock Premium Wax used to be £86.99 and is now £64.99

Scholl Concepts Vintage Handmade Wax 200ml used to be £112.99 and is now £84.99

There are not many left so grab them fast before they go (will also throw in a FREE yellow foam wax applicator).


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

A couple of great offers. Wish I handt already maxed out this months detailing budget!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great offers wish I wasn't so skint this month too lol


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Update:

All of the Vintage now sold, just a few Scholl Rock waxes left.


----------

